# crab cakes



## lyndalou (Oct 20, 2004)

I know that there are some good cooks out there who have  recipes for the ultimate crab cakes. Please share.
Thanks


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 20, 2004)

Oops!  I scrolled down about ten topics and found some great recipes.  Teaches me to look things up, first.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 20, 2004)

I have a CRABBY PATTY recipe Spongebob would adore.  I'll post it.


----------



## kansasgirl (Oct 20, 2004)

*Hawaiian Crab Cakes*

This recipe is apart from the the standard, but I think it is a delicious twist.

Hawaiian Crab Cakes
2 tb Oil 
1 1/2 c Onion, finely chopped
2 Garlic cloves, minced 
3/4 c Tomatoes, chopped
1 1/2 ts Salt 
1/2 ts Pepper 
1 lb Crab meat, flaked into large pieces
1/4 c Flaked coconut 
1 Egg yolk, beaten 
Butter (for frying)
Macadamia nuts, toasted, chopped (for garnish)

1.Heat oil in skillet. Saute onions and garlic until just soft, about 5 mins.
2.Add the tomatoes, salt and pepper and cook over low heat 5 mins. Cool to room temp.
3.Stir the coconut and egg yolk into the onion mixture, then gently fold in the crabmeat, taking care not to break down the lumps. 
4.Shape mixture into patties or large balls. Saute in butter until lightly browned on both sides. Garnish with toasted macadamia nuts.


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 21, 2004)

Thank you,Kansas girl , this sounds wonderful. I have my printer ready to go.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 21, 2004)

Here's my favorite:

Crab Cakes

1 large egg, lightly beaten
2 tablespoons mayonnaise
2 teaspoons Creole mustard
2 teaspoons grated horseradish
2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
1 1/2 teaspoons crab boil seasoning (Old Bay is my favorite)
1 teaspoon coarsely-ground black pepper
1/4 teaspoon salt
Several dashes hot pepper sauce (I use habanero)
1 pound backfin crabmeat, screened carefully for any shell fragments
3/4 cup saltine cracker crumbs
1/2 cup minced red bell pepper
3 tablespoons olive oil
1 tablespoon butter
Lemon wedges

In a large bowl, blend together well the egg, mayonnaise, mustard, horseradish, Worcestershire sauce, crab boil seasoning, pepper, salt and hot pepper sauce. Gently mix in the crabmeat, cracker crumbs and bell pepper. Form eight patties, each about ¾-inch thick. Preheat the oil and butter together over medium-high heat to about 300 degrees. Fry the crab cakes 5 to 7 minutes on each side, or until they are golden, then drain well.

Serve immediately with a squeeze of lemon juice.


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks, Audeo. So many good recipes, I'll have to try one a week.


----------

